# Whizzer question



## JOEL (Jan 5, 2012)

Do the "New Model" Whizzers produced during WWII have a serial number? If so would it be an 'F' serial number?


----------



## mason_man (Jan 5, 2012)

I've look for #'s but haven't had any luck, by Bob Baker figures there where at least  4322 model F sold. he passed on in the mid 90's. most of his paper work  of whizzer went to Leon Dixon, were waiting for a whizzer book.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

I think F were the first issue, then they changed to H, and ended on J. But don't hold me to that. Paul G would know.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2012)

The "E" series was the first, and came out in 1939. It had a below BB belt drive and rollers to rear tire, and side to side head fins. The "F" came next and is the more conventional style. F had forward to aft cooling fins, but fins were shorter than the stock H fins. Hope this helps.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2012)

bricycle said:


> The "E" series was the first, and came out in 1939. It had a below BB belt drive and rollers to rear tire, and side to side head fins. The "F" came next and is the more conventional style. F had forward to aft cooling fins, but fins were shorter than the stock H fins. Hope this helps.




I was close....


----------



## mason_man (Jan 7, 2012)

Actually there is one more letter model. The First Generation, The Model "D". "New and Improved" The Model "E". The"New Model" Model "F".
The Second Generation, "L" Luxembourg, "H", "J", "300"-"300S", "500", "600", "700".


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2012)

mason_man said:


> Actually there is one more letter model. The First Generation, The Model "D". "New and Improved" The Model "E". The"New Model" Model "F".
> The Second Generation, "L" Luxembourg, "H", "J", "300"-"300S", "500", "600", "700".




...well there goes everything I've thought-out the window, now I'll have to see my shrink.....


----------



## mason_man (Jan 8, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...well there goes everything I've thought-out the window, now I'll have to see my shrink.....




I can certainly say that I appreciate your wisdom and contribuation.

Ray


----------



## whizzerdan (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and have recently acquired an old bike with a whizzer engine torn down and in a box.  I have owned an early model H whizzer for about forty years but this new one is very early.  Head cooling fins run front to back and there is no oil dipstick.  The problem is I cannot locate a serial number.  The only thing cast into the crankcase is "oil level" with an arrow pointing to a plug.  Another plug that appears to be for draining is located at the beginning of the "oil level" writing.  Does anyone know if this is a model D?  I was told it is a 1939.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2014)

I know the really early ones had a "sight window" to check oil on the left side I believe. Don't try to run it till someone has checked it out, as these used inferior alloys and may desintigrate or worse blow and hurt you. Flywheels can turn into schrappnel.
Besides these are rare, and cant be repaired if they decide to crack.


----------



## whizzerdan (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks, Bricycle.  I found a serial number stamped on top of the casing; D328.  So it is the earliest model with a cast iron head.  It looks like all of the engine parts are there and no cracks on the crankcase, flywheel, or crankshaft.  (what a crude carburator).  The roller system for turning the rear wheel is gone and a chain drive has been added on.  I will need help identifying the bike as there is no badge on the front.  I am having trouble attaching pictures and will need to research how to attach them.  It has both front and rear drum brakes with Schwinn Chicago stamped on them.  The seat is Mesinger and the speedometer is an American Clipper Military Model.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2014)

Frame looks heavily modified. Schwinn straight bar? Tank is backwards. Even though the engine material looks good (which it may be), lots of these were made of a "pot Metal" type material that does not age gracefully. I was into Antique outboards for over 25 years, and have seen alot of things... not all good. The same model carb may be great on one thing and crumbling on another. Quality control was NOT as it was later on.
Id love the tank if you decide to go the traditional style. Good luck!


----------



## whizzerdan (Dec 18, 2014)

I will try getting some quality pictures posted soon.


----------



## toyman (Dec 18, 2014)

Brian is right about those motors.They will come apart.The metal was terrible.Kinda like pot metal.I have a nice origel D model that I bought from Fred Richards who sells the Mickey Bikes.Its on a origal late 30s Schwinn.They are friction drive.Pretty primitive bikes.Mine is runable but I would not try to drive it for fear of the motor coming apart.I love the gas tanks on them.have a shifter mechinisem that you use to engage the drive wheel against the tire.If you google Mickey Bikes there is a picture of it on his web site.


----------



## toyman (Dec 18, 2014)

I looked up a picture of mine that was on his website before I bought it.Here it ie.


----------



## toyman (Dec 19, 2014)

Have you got any more pictures of you Whizzer.I would love to see a shot of the whole bike.  Thanks,Toyman


----------



## Whizzerick (Dec 20, 2014)

What a find... Like unearthing the Holy Grail. Love the 'Split Case Whizzers'.

Black one was owned by Steve Castelli and sold on Ebay years ago:


----------



## whizzerdan (Dec 21, 2014)

*more pictures - need help identifying*













The wizzer motor is a 1939 split case and appears to be complete although torn down and in boxes.  The roller friction drive is gone and a crazy chain drive has been added resulting in the tank being mounted backwards.


----------



## toyman (Dec 21, 2014)

Love your Whizzer.Is it for sale?Here are some pics of my original Whizzer D model.Also some pics of my extra engine and gas tank.


----------



## toyman (Dec 21, 2014)

*one more pic*


----------



## Whizzer Flipper (Dec 23, 2018)

Toyman do you have the drive that gos under the bike ? if so is it for sale ? or good pictures so i can duplicated it ? Thanks Steve


----------

